# 1998 Windsong 35 ft Class A



## 98windsong35ft (Dec 9, 2004)

I am a new member.... 

Does anyone have any experience with the subject? I just purchased one with 21K miles on it. Wanted to hear from others who may have some experience with them regarding reliability, quality, or anything else you may have found out while owning it.


----------



## Poppa (Dec 10, 2004)

1998 Windsong 35 ft Class A

If yor kinda tell what you have  engine wise and what amenities you have, there may be all kinds of good stuff :laugh:  or what to watch out for  .

Have you had a class A or been RVing long :question: ?


----------



## janicenlarry (Dec 10, 2004)

1998 Windsong 35 ft Class A

Kinda late to be doing your research re reliability, quality, etc.  Thats what you do in great depth before buying considering the amount of garbage turned out by many manufacturers. :8ball:


----------



## 98windsong35ft (Dec 10, 2004)

1998 Windsong 35 ft Class A

Poppa,

Its a ford 450 V8 7.5l.  Has the banks power kit added to it along with the e40 transmission kit.  My first RV that we bought 1 year ago was a Class C 1983 Sportcraft (a tin and stick construction) that I used to see if we would like RVing.  We went on over 13, 3-4 day trips with it and had a blast.  I got to learn the systems on it and do minor needed repairs and a tuneup.

Larry,

I have done as much homework as I thought I could, went to rv shows talked with manufacturers, read the forums etc.  From my limited experience I knew some things to look for, but here I am really trying to find someone with the same make/model for their experience with it.  It is actually in really good shape and seemed to be well maintained.  I guess I am just asking for any thing in addition that people may have experienced with it.  The roof was taken care of 2 times a year with the recommended products, generator seems to be working fine.  I plan on doing the mfg's recommended servicing, i.e the transmission fluid is supposed to be changed at 22K, so that is next.  Previous owner included the tow brakes, all the covers (tire and coach) and gave all the right answers about maintenance and how he cared for it.

As you can tell, this is a big step for us but we are really looking forward to using it alot too.  With all the creature comforts it has compared to 25 years ago.  Been out to the coast once in it so far.  

Thanks for replying...


----------



## Kirk (Dec 10, 2004)

1998 Windsong 35 ft Class A

I don't have a Windsong, nor do I know who built it? But I do have a 35' motorhome on a Ford chassis that we are very happy with. The engine that you have is a 460 cid, as that is what Ford built until it was replaced by the Triton V-10 in March of 1998 with the early release of the 99 Ford chassis with the increased GVWR and complete redesign.

While our motorhome is on the early 99 chassis, the one that you seem to have also has an excellent record for service. But you do need to be very careful about the weight as your chassis is only rated for a GVWR of 16,000#. With a coach of 35' you may not have much weight capacity available for "stuff."

But I have to say that other than taking good care of the coach, it is very foolish to ask now about what is bad about your choice. To ask before a purchase makes sense, but now that you own it, think positive, do all the maintenance as suggested, observe things to be sure that they are all as they should be, and most of all, enjoy the "new" RV! There are no manufacturers who do not have at least some satisfied customers, so you should plan to be one of them for Windsong. If you start to find fault now it could be a very long sad period of ownership. But if you think positive and look for the good things about your RV, you will likely have a good experience if you take good care of it.


----------



## Poppa (Dec 10, 2004)

1998 Windsong 35 ft Class A

Only a year,no just kidding, you can get one heck of an education in a year :laugh: 

You should know about all the ins and out of fueling up, cleaning out the tanks to get them smelling sweet and all the sort of stuff when you come in.

With fuel prices as they are traveling at 55 mph there abouts vs 65 or 70 will get you about a 15 to 20 % increase in mileage. As a suggestion take a trip with a full tank run it at 55 and do a mileage check. On the return trip travelling down the same roads with basically the same traffic run at 65. with this information you can determine your optimum mileage. By the way in a 500 mile trip you are only talking about 1 1/2 hous difference and while cruising who is in a hurry anyway.

My only real suggestion would be a note book with dividers a section for a dolist when you get home, one for mechanical specs and service notes and also problems, a section for momma to plan her stops and last but not least a trip diary on where you have been an what was encountered both good and bad. Reading over ours, the Precious Lady gets a little humorous with some of the things like a blow out where we camped in Sears' parking lot waiting for them to open up. Make interesting reading on quiet nights.

Again welcome to the world of RVing.


----------

